# Ethernet Adapter



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope this is the right forum for this problem. 
I am attempting to install a Netgear N150 Wireless Router to my Dell Inspiron i580 computer. I have the new router cabled as directed, when I try to install it to my system I get this message: “_The Ethernet Adapter is either disabled or no Ethernet Adapter is installed on this computer. Either enable or add an adapter_.” I am running WIN 8.0 and I have no problems accessing the web. Shouldn’t there be an adapter in my PC and if so how do I enable it. 
Someone gave me a Kindle and I have to put in a Wi-Fi Router just to use it do I need something else too.
Thanks for your invaluable help, eddie460


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. . see the link in my signature for how.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Some Routers can be or is not compatible with Windows 8 yet. I am having the same issue with a modem/router combo low wifi signal even when my laptop is 5 feet from the router/modem. From another PC connected to the router try updating the router's firmware by router model number going to netgear.com

or go here How can I make my NETGEAR router check and update itself to the latest firmware?

Edit: Also go to the manufacture of your computer's website download the latest wifi and Network adapter drivers for Windows 8.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer? 
Your Ethernet Adapter driver is probably not installed. 
Go to Search and type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter. In the Network Properties window do you have* Ethernet* (local area network) listed? If not, follow the instructions that Old Rich suggested and get to the *Device Manager*, here expand *Network Adapters.* Do you have an *Ethernet* adapter here? If it has a yellow flag then, on an internet computer, go to your computer manufacturers *Support/Download Drivers* site and type in your make and model# or Service tag # and download the LAN (etherrnet) adapter driver for your model. Save it to a USB flash drive and install it on the troubled computer. 
If you do not have *Ethernet* listed in the Device Manager, then boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals* find LAN (Ethernet) if it is disabled using your Enter and Arrow keys, *Enable* it.


----------

